# METFORMIN Place in Body building



## gh0st

*METFORMIN Place in Body building*


* METFORMIN (Glucophage)*

So I currently have a buddy who swears by this. For multiply reasons. He claims , quote " I can eat anything and not gain any fat what so ever"

So i been doing some research as i have a fair amount of access to a lot of this drug. Mainly use to treat type 2 diebites but a lot of brothers are claiming that this is a very benificial drug.

*BENEFITS*

Full muscles: Muscles will grow fuller when metformin is used with high carbohydrate diets.

Lack of fat storage: Metformin helps prevent fat from being deposited, so you get full benefits from carbohydrate heavy meals, without worrying to end up storing fat. This is why diabetics say they ‘lean out’ on this drug.

Insulin receptors: Metformin helps keep muscle cells sensitized for insulin that the body produces.

Appetite suppression: This drug will limit hunger, so it’s perfect for those doing a ketogenic diet. Furthermore, on re-feed days it makes a perfect addition to your carbohydrate heavy cheat day.

Pumps: Bodybuilders claim to get tremendous pumps when using metformin.

However, there are a fair amount of side effects you guys should be aware of.

*SIDES*

These are some of the common side effects I have come accross from researching the drug.
Nausea, Vomiting, Gas, Bloating, Diarrhea, Appetite Suppression



Below is a copy and paste from a brother article with a bit more knowledge on this.

Dosing for Bodybuilders

Full muscles can be achieved if 500-1000 milligrams (mgs) are taken within 1 hour after a large carbohydrate meal. The more carbohydrates there are in the meal, the higher the dosage should be taken, never exceeding 1500 mgs at a time. Nevertheless, metformin can be taken with as many high carb meals as you wish.

Two important rules with this strategy, and close attention should be paid to the following:

    1. The fast releasing version is recommended for this strategy.
    2. At least 100 grams (g) of carbs must be taken for every 500 mgs of metformin. Otherwise hypoglycemic symptoms may occur.

Half Life
    The half life is listed as 4-6 hours. However, there are slow releasing extended tabs available. Bodybuilders should stick to the faster acting version as mentioned above.


----------



## gh0st

I don't recomend messing around with this stuff unless u really do your research first. i have no experience personally with this stuff nor insulin


----------



## gh0st

Thanks for the input I have a lot of this laying around at the momment. Maybe I will give it a try. Im scared to mess with slin/ diabetic meds and thyroid meds also.


----------



## ken Sass

as a reformed diabetic who had to take that crap i would say don't. crashing your blood sugar sucks big time, not to mention if you screw up it might kill ya. also what long term effects does it have on a healthy pancreas, if it suppresses it, you might end up on it for real. just my opinion


----------



## gh0st

MrRippedZilla said:


> It has no place in bodybuilding.
> 
> Metformin activates AMPK, which turns off mTOR and reduces protein synthesis...
> It does increase insulin sensitivity, by about 20-30% LESS than actually going to the gym and lifting....
> So it isn't very good at increasing insulin sensitivity in healthy individuals and has negative effects on building muscle so = no place in bodybuilding
> 
> I should also mention that ANY drug that has anti-aging benefits (and metformin is one) will automatically be bad for bodybuilding because they mimic the effects of fasting/caloric restriction....that's not a good thing if you want to get swole



The article was ment more like Does it have a place in body building.

Maybe a mod could ad a ? behind the title


----------



## gh0st

I know my buddy says its great for loosing weight. Says he can eat whatever he wants and not gain weight


----------

